# Mold in hatch



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

What does everyone use to clean the mold and mildew that can build in the hatches? Anything you can spray on or just elbow grease to remove it?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I’ve never had it in my skiff but generally for mold I use bleach. If that doesn’t work I use hydrogen peroxide 29%, you can get it at pool supply stores.


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm not sure exactly what it is. Just curious what everyone uses to clean in there. Especially the hard to reach areas.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If it's actually mold - then all that's needed is X-14 (the stuff sold in grocery stores as mold/mildew cleaner for bathrooms).... Simply spray on then clean off with a damp cloth or sponge... 

If it's "something else" then my first cleanser (and usually all that's needed...) would be BarKeepers Friend - a powder cleanser with a bit of acid in it that will clean off almost any stains in fiberglass... also a grocery store item...

Hope this helps - aren't boats fun?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

On my old boat, I used soapy water or Simple Green and a stiff bristle brush to clean it off. Once you get it clean, consider painting the inside of your hatches and lids with high gloss paint. Current boat has all the inside of hatch lids and the bilge Awlgripped in gloss white. Makes wiping clean super easy.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

BTW, don’t use bleach and Barkeepers Friend together- the fumes can kill you. Those Damprid containers work well, just put one in each compartment when the boat is stored.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I use starbrite hull cleaner on all gelcoat surfaces as a first step if that doesn’t work then try something harsher like bleach.

Here household mildew spray should work.

Keep your hatches cracked open when storing. You can use a tennis ball to wedge it open if needed.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Clorox cleanup spray works really well! Spray on and wipe off.


----------

